# I want to be this guy when I grow up!



## Archangel M (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/12/...n-cop-keeps-young-officers.html#ixzz18yVzYOVo



> When a mugger shoved a .357 into Leo Thalassites ribs at a Miami parking lot last summer, he got more than a wallet. He got a beatdown.
> 
> He thought I was soft, said Thalassites, a Hialeah police officer, who, at 85, is the states oldest active officer.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 5, 2011)

I have it from a source that Leo served in every branch of the Military, including the Coast Guard. He is reported to have earned 3 purple hearts for service in WWII and Korea. While in Korea, he jumped on a hand grenade thrown at his squad. The grenade detonated, and Leo took the blast but survived. 

This guy is "old school bad ***"!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2011)

One of the things that really annoys me is this cult of youth we seem to have, all these people having plastic surgery to look young as if being young is the only thing that matters. Here's a guy who shows that not giving in to that cult and living his life to the full is what really matters! A good many older people are refusing to lie down and be 'old' they are showing that if you remain active, keep your brain and body in the best condition you can you still have great worth in this world! Well done that man!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow.....did that guy ever have a catastrophic failure of the victim selection process (as Mas Ayoob would say).........2006 Inductee: United States Martial Arts Hall of Fame.......



> Leo Thalassites born April 26 1926. Began studying Greco-Roman Wrestling under his     father Rev. George Thalassites, a Greek Orthodox priest. In 1964 he tried out for     the Olympics, becoming a member of the U.S Greco-Roman wrestling team. He also became     a member of the US Marines receiving numerous commendations and awards including     2 purple hearts from WWII and one purple heart from the Korean War. In the service     he began his martial arts training and self defense. Later becoming a lead instructor     for the United States Karate Association. He has been inducted into the World Martial     Arts Hall Of Fame and the AHEPA Hellenic Athletic Hall Of Fame. In 1956 he joined     the Dade Metro Police Dept. in Florida. Leo is also known as the conditioning coach     of Marvin Hagler, Roberto Duran, Hector Camacho, Joel Casamayor and many other boxers.     At the age of 80 Leo is still very active in Church, boxing, martial arts, the police     and military as well as an active instructor for the police academy.     http://www.unitedstatesmartialartshalloffame.com/2006_inductees.html



Gonna guess, though, that '1964 he tried out for the Olympics' actually was supposed to be '1946 he tried out for the Olympics'........but, then, if anyone could do it at 40, it was probably Leo.


----------



## KELLYG (Jan 5, 2011)

From the criminal's point of view epic fail>>>   I had a hard time keeping from laughing out loud.  Awesome!!


----------

